# Wish I was in the super hot advanced thread...



## janedone (Dec 15, 2004)

Have been reading...and learning a lot here. My favorite is that I can actually see the weight people use. Most ref books have excercises, but nothing I can actually compare the weight I lift with. I've been working out for years..off and on. Work seems to get in the way...or life...or whatever, and then my workouts fade out for a while. Of course, THIS TIME, I'm determined to keep it going 'til I can get to the point where I actually take myself seriously...

This definately seems to be one of the most supportive forums I've logged in to. 

So....hi.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello..  Welcome to IM


----------



## janedone (Dec 15, 2004)

*holy..*

Wow, you're fast!

Thanks...  
(These smilies are pretty addictive, huh?)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes, yes they are


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2004)

janedone welcome to IM!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey JaneDone


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 16, 2004)

GREETINGS AND SALUTATIONS!!

Welcome to IM    (insert high-5 and belly-bump here)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

HI Jane


----------



## janedone (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!!!


----------



## bhunter (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome! And good luck!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 16, 2004)

Another Canadian!  Yay!  Are you really in the Yukon?


----------



## janedone (Dec 16, 2004)

*Really!*

I am REALLY in the Yukon. Yeah, sometimes it's hard for me to believe too! I moved up here a year ago, orig. from Vancouver Island. It's cold (only -10 today, so not too bad) and dark for about 6 mnths of the year. Beautiful place though...as long as you dress for it.


----------

